# Is he a Holland Lop?



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 23, 2007)

Roger is definitely a mini lop. However, I'm not exactly sure what specific breed of mini lop he is. I've done research on Wikipedia and think he is a Holland Lop, but I need other opinions.

Wikipedia Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rabbit_breeds#Mini_Lop

Image of Roger:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know the specifics of the breeds, but a minilop is a breed of rabbit, as is the holland lop.

The holland lop is smaller than the minilop.

(In the UK and NZ, etc, we have a minilop and a dwarf lop, with the UK minilop being equivalent to the US holland lop, and the UK dwarf lop, being equivalent to the US minilop, so when researching make sure you know what you are looking at)

How much does Roger weigh?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 23, 2007)

This is the info on a holland lop

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15886&forum_id=18

This is for the mini lop

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15891&forum_id=18


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 24, 2007)

Roger weighs in at around five pounds. I have not checked out the two links you provided yet. I will soon. Thanks.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 24, 2007)

Then he is probably a minilop, based on the weight specs for the two breeds


----------



## bluebird (Jul 24, 2007)

He looks like a mini lop too me.bluebird


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Jul 24, 2007)

Hes a Mini Lop or unless you can take a picture of him from his side because you can tell by the ears if he is a Holland or Mini. But he looks like a Mini Lop.


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a photo of his side. How can you tell by the ears? All the info tells me that he's a Holland Lop, both from Wikipedia and from Rabbits Online info. Thanks!

Yes, he's sitting in his hay box. He ate all of his hay and is looking for more.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2007)

What a cutie 

I don't know enough to know the specifics of breeds. What makes you think he is a holland? I'm asking so that people can help explain their views to you.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 25, 2007)

Something makes me think hes a tad big to be a holland lop... I say Mini Lop....


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 25, 2007)

Definitely Mini Lop. Holland Lops have a higher head mount and also weigh about 3 lbs. Your guy is heavier. He is the perfect weight for a Mini Lop.

Sharon


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup hes a Mini Lop. Sooo cute though.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2007)

I tend to think he's a minilop because of his head shape.

A Holland lop has a more rounded head shape - at least based upon the ones I have here. The minilop I had was more angular in the face shape....sort of a longer, pointier nose. It is hard to explain without seeing the two breeds side by side.

I think its interesting that three different breeders all think he's minilop and you're thinking Holland lop based on wikipedia....

His weight also leads me to think he's minilop as they weigh more than Hollands.

Peg


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

i use to breed both mini lop and holland lops, i now own a mini lop.

i vote mini lop. it is in the shape of his head. . .as peg said.

and personally i see little conformation in the weight of him to tell the breed. i have seen 3.5/4 pound mini lops (that would put them in the holland lop weight range) and i have seen 5 pound holland lops (i would get 1 of these big guys once in a while in litters). in fact, i have often seen 4.5 and 5 pound hollands especially in the oranges, fawns, torts, and majorly in the tri colors (that seemed to always be a problem for me finding stock to use in my tri color program, was the tris tended to be big).


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2007)

The best way to explain what a holland lop head should look like is that it nearly perfectly round, like an apple with floppy ears. Roger's head is not round from the front view- it's more angular with flat sides. Yes, it's rounded from the side view but that's what mini lop heads are supposed to look like. Plus like Starlight said he carries himself more like a mini than a holland. When minis are shown they pose down, similar to how he looks when he is sitting in the plastic tub. Holland lops pose sitting up with their heads up. It's from a difference in body type.

So I agree that your cutie is a mini lop.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2007)

I think mini lop. Here is my Holland Lop.


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Jul 25, 2007)

I see the difference! Thanks a bunch! The pictures did it, after the head shape explanation. Holland Lops have apple shaped heads with lop ears, while the Mini Lops don't. I see, thanks everybody for 'voting'. You have all been very helpful. Roger thanks you as well. Now he knows what breed he is!


----------



## zaogirlo5 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is anothergood picture of a Holland that should show you the difference:

http://www.feldsroyalrabbitry.com/hlrsc/Articles/judginghollandlops.html


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2007)

*Yay. I helped. Can I have Roger?*

*PythagoreanLEGO wrote: *


> I see the difference! Thanks a bunch! The pictures did it, after the head shape explanation. Holland Lops have apple shaped heads with lop ears, while the Mini Lops don't. I see, thanks everybody for 'voting'. You have all been very helpful. Roger thanks you as well. Now he knows what breed he is!


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Aug 23, 2007)

Noway! He's my precious bunny. I wouldn't let him go for anything. :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone that Roger is a Mini Lop due to the size, body type and head shape. His color is also more common in Mini Lops than in Holland Lops.

Pam


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Pam. Eveyone has been very helpful. I appreciate it, as does Roger. :dutch


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 26, 2007)

i DEMAND custody of roger...oh my gosh, what a FACE. how do you live with something that adorable near you?!?! 

TOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## PythagoreanLEGO (Aug 26, 2007)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> i DEMAND custody of roger...oh my gosh, what a FACE. how do you live with something that adorable near you?!?!
> 
> TOOOOO cute!!!!!!!!




I manage: petting, holding, hugging, cuddling, kissing, coddling, and chasing, among other things! You should see all of the cutepositions he gets in. He's the best bunnyrabbit of alltime. I couldn't ask for a better-looking or better behaved rabbit than Roger.

And nobody will take custody of my dear Roger forI will love him for all eternity, that's for sure! 


Thank you for all of your comments!


----------

